# Reloading ammo



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone reload? I am interested in getting into it and know nothing.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, it's tedious and for the detail oriented that's for sure. I save about %40 (standard target practice type rounds) over retail with my current setup, but depending on what you reload with you could add possibly another %15-20 on top of that, but you could also be closer to only a %20 savings if you re-load with hi end slugs and powder every time. 

Current re-loading area







I'm definitely on the small end of production with my two presses (At most 40-60 rounds per hour), but depending on your shooting habits, it may be all you need. There are nice progressive presses that will pump out 650-700 rounds per hour, but they're not within my budget or need right now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

What you have would probably work for me. My main thing is my .500 S&W, a box of 20 runs $60 for the cheap stuff and I want to shoot it more.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is the die set you would need for that round

http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/content/p/9/pid/24572/catid/4/RCBS__500_S_amp_W_Custom_Die_Set


----------



## ME87 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a helpful page. http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/customize-reloader.html

Dillon and RCBS are the big 2 for re-loading. There are other brands as well, but it seems like everyone has a Dillon press. Check craig's list, you can usually find old Rock Chucker style presses (like mine) for $20 or so and everything that goes with them as people get tired of re-loading. I've seen entire setups go for $200 and that's with scales, a few die sets, vibratory machines, etc.....


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

Sweet thanks for the info, keep it coming.


----------



## Otahyoni (Nov 20, 2012)

Lee also makes reloading presses.

I thought about reloading, but the farthest i got into it was buying a book that told me how to do it and some powder charts.

Just take your time, be very, very careful with primers, and be sure to not double dose the powder...


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

So what consists of an entire set up? What all would I need to get started?


----------



## ME87 (Nov 20, 2012)

At Minimum you'll need the following

1) A good reference book or a laptop near by with charging and re-loading info (Check out the Hornaday website for Info *Hornaday*

2) A die set for your caliper (Usually consists of 2 or 3 dies depending on the round)

3) A press (O-type rock chucker press for cheap will work)

4) Powder Charger

5) Scale

6) Cleaning materials 

7) Primers, Powder, Bullets

8) Case Lubricant and Pad

That's the bare minimum. RCBS makes a nice basic startup kit which can be found here *RCBS Starter Kits*


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

I am cheap so I will probably CL it all the way. The search is on.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keep your eyes out for a small case vibrator. They do wonders with a bit of corncob media and brasso. 

Unpolished on left, Polished on Right


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

Are HF ones anything decent for this?


----------



## ME87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't say b/c I've never tried one, but it usually takes about a 12 hour run to do one batch so it does need a decent motor behind it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2012)

What do you think of these?

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/spo/3454822335.html

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/3431729010.html

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/spo/3448833064.html


----------



## havasu (Dec 6, 2012)

The last one is a full kit and seems to have the best price.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 6, 2012)

The last kit does look to be the best deal if it's complete. as long as the press doesn't have any play in the sleeves and action it should be fine for what you need.


----------



## havasu (Dec 6, 2012)

How many dies will you need to purchase? Are they easily obtainable if you purchase the third set?


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2012)

I researched the third one a bit and new it sells for 115-140 so if I were to go that route I would save the 40 bucks in gas and buy it locally new.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 13, 2012)

I've heard Lee makes a good press and they have a lifetime guarantee... And they still make them, so the whole produce line is supported...


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

I have family out in Sweden and a cousin is asking what it might cost to get started reloading Shotgun shells, any of you guys know what it would take to get started?


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a MEC VersaMec to reload my 12 gauge shotgun shells. By the time you buy your Red Dot powder, the 25 pound bags of shot, the boxes of primers, and the wads, it costs me about $4.00 to reload a box of shells. When you can go to Wally World and purchase a new box for the same price, it just doesn't seem worth it anymore. Keep in mind these are prices from a few years ago, and I'm sure the prices are up higher than that now.


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

Roughly how much does the equipment cost to get going? He is just curious.


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2012)

The little MEC cost me ~$150. They are not too bad on the wallet. Of course, you can get the costlier auto primer set up with the auto rotating base for ~$350, but really how fast do you want to be? I could reload a box of 25 shells in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks I will let him know, I guess out there it is more difficult to get ammo so reloading is more worth it.


----------



## havasu (Dec 24, 2012)

Remember, it is also difficult purchasing black powder as well so he would just be chasing his tail. Also, Los Angeles County has a one week moratorium on ammunition purchases until after New Years to stop idiots from shooting guns into the air. Another dumb law IMHO.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 24, 2012)

Make sure you only use the specified powder and do NOT mix black powder and smokeless power. One is an accelerant and the other an explosive.

Also, unless specified be careful to NOT compress the powder charge. This changes the way it behaves when set off and could be dangerous!


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 24, 2012)

I recommend buying a book called "Modern Reloading : Second Edition" by Richard Lee. He is the creator of the Lee presses, but most of the info isn't brand specific. Lots of very good info, and there is a ton of load data for a ton of different rounds. It also has sections on shotgun reloading, muzzleloading, and bullet casting.


----------



## havasu (Dec 24, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> Make sure you only use the specified powder and do NOT mix black powder and smokeless power. One is an accelerant and the other an explosive.
> 
> Also, unless specified be careful to NOT compress the powder charge. This changes the way it behaves when set off and could be dangerous!



Otah is correct. I was just trying to explain that all shooter's supplies have gone up in price. For shotgun shells, I use (Alliant) Red Dot smokeless powder. It is really clean burning.


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have tossed it around for quite a while.
 now with the fed's getting more involved.
maybe its time to step up?

here is Az,  most everything is readily available.
and me being the hoarder, I'd stock pile  everything!!!

mostly 9mm, 40cal, 45 auto and 45 LC
rilfe.............  30.06, & 30-30.

I see $$$ flying away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree. get what you can while you can still get it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2012)

So my brothers father-in-law came to Christmas dinner and we were talking about reloading and he said he has an extra set of just about everything I will need to get started in reloading for the low price of nothing. Score!


----------



## havasu (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice score!


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2012)

I tried to give him a gift in return but he doesn't seem to like freeloaders.....


----------



## havasu (Dec 26, 2012)

That answers my question then. The freeloader is still there, huh?


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2012)

Yup I'll PM you later, I'm headed to Bass Pro to spend some money now.


----------



## havasu (Dec 27, 2012)

Should have hollered. I could have met you there since I need some gun cleaning stuff.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2012)

I actually ran into one of my hunting buddies from big Bear and was there til after 9 just hangin out. I hate going there because I own everything I can afford and want the things I can not afford.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2012)

I like going to BPS every once in a while, but there isn't a lot of things I need and don't have. They do have a really good hotdog stand outside the front door though...


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2013)

So I finally got the free reloading stuff about a week ago. Now I need to find a place to set up a little work bench.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 24, 2015)

Years back I bought a CH press with dies, powder measure, and several different powders to try.  Had the best luck with Speer projectiles, Red Dot powder, and CCI primers.  Loaded 222 Remington.  Variables sure were noticed with different combinations.


----------



## odorf (Sep 29, 2015)

oh GOODY,  A reloading forum.

I use a 60 year old herters single stage press.

and a herters oil dampened scale,  it registers 1/20 of a grain
the oil gives me no bounce,  the needle slowly rises 

View attachment scale 001.jpg


View attachment scale 002.jpg


View attachment scale 003.jpg


View attachment scale 004.jpg


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2015)

anyone here reload  6.5x55 ?    i know of a killer deal for you to get primed 

NORMA brass/ click here


check out the price per round, 
pull the wood bullet, collect the powder
then, size the neck
reload with imr 4895 and your bullet
i use a 120 g balistic tip

the brass is berdaned primed,  I reload berdan


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2015)

I can't wait til I have the time to reload.


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2015)

you have to make the time.

all depends on what you want to load for.

simple 100 yard kill shots       --hunting loads

or,  slaughter a quarter size target at 600 yards 

2 different types of reloading

hunting loads,  easy,  you can load 100 rounds in a couple hours
your good to go.

the other, requires buying a chrony, and working your loads up







[/IMG]


----------



## odorf (Oct 3, 2015)

who has a gerand ?  

best deal of the year right here

http://estore.thecmp.org/store/catalog/catalog.aspx?pg=product&ID=4C3006X216-192P&item=&sfv=&cat=AMC&desc=&udc=&mct=&vndr=&ba=&pmin=&pmax=&note1=&note2=&note3=&note4=&note5=&max=


----------



## odorf (Nov 14, 2015)

Mr Chris.

you were saying how you wished you had the time to reload.

I wish you did also,  when you find the time.

i joined a forum , mississippi,
that has guys alll over the state.  with poweder and primer being scarce.  we band together. and throw powder meet and greats at the range.
we have attracted the attention of a couple of venders
that we coordinate with.  they show up in their trailers
we have a 100 /150 guys show up.
works out for all concerned

this weekend  

View attachment 2896


View attachment 2897


we have powder that cant be found in the stores
primers, 22lr  ,  and bullet projectiles

networking works..


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2015)

I really need to get into it. My brother and his father in law reload all the time. I just need to get s few projects done first.


----------



## odorf (Nov 15, 2015)

Chris said:


> I really need to get into it. My brother and his father in law reload all the time. I just need to get s few projects done first.



while you are finishing up your projects.

buy a lyman book

and do some reading when you get chances in the evenings'


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2015)

Pretty sure my brother gave me that book. I'll look for it.


----------



## odorf (Nov 15, 2015)

Chris said:


> Pretty sure my brother gave me that book. I'll look for it.



I know it,  you have told me twice already, I figure if I bug you enough you might pick the damn thing up and read it. 

View attachment now-thats-funny.gif


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2015)

Wish you were closer Frodo. I'd love to get a round or two of 556. And some 00 buck shot.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2015)

I wish you were closer dawg. I have a bunch of double ought police rounds I could give ya.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm close, can I have some?


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2015)

I had a trunkload for ya on Saturday but you blew me out!


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2015)

I bet you did.


----------



## odorf (Nov 16, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Wish you were closer Frodo. I'd love to get a round or two of 556. And some 00 buck shot.




nope,  I dont have dies for 556

i reload
30 30
30 -06
308
30 carbine
8mm
6.5x55

20 gauge


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

I am so happy! The house I bought in Idaho actually has room for me to set up a reloading spot. I can't wait to learn another hobby.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2017)

That's my next hobby also.


----------



## WyrTwister (Feb 15, 2017)

Chris said:


> Pretty sure my brother gave me that book. I'll look for it.




     The Lyman reloading manual is what I recommend to anyone starting out .  The Lee book is worth having as a second source .

     Most of my equipment I bought new is Lee ( I am cheap ) .  Most of the used stuff is RCBS .

     I have no experience loading shot shells .  Just handgun and rifle .

     Another advantage  to reloading .  You can often fine tune a load for a specific gun that is more accurate than factory ammo .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a Versa Mec and use to reload shotgun shells often. Crunching numbers, and using good quality products, I could reload shells for about $4 a box. Problem is, I can purchase brand new ammo for $4 a box, and just toss the shells and not worry about the hours wasted to reload them. it is just not worth it to me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2017)

Now that ammo is the price of a new car you might rethink that?


----------



## Rusty (Feb 15, 2017)

Chris said:


> Now that ammo is the price of a new car you might rethink that?



Ammo price s dropping a lot here. Is it still high in Commiefornia?


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, it is still high priced here. Right now I'm paying $220 for 1000 rounds of 9mm, delivered to the door.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2017)

I havent bought ammo in a year or two. I need to get out and shoot.


----------



## WyrTwister (Feb 17, 2017)

I have not purchased factory ammo in ages .  Went to the range last Saturday .

     Shot .223 & 9 x 19 mm .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## odorf (Sep 24, 2017)

View attachment 3504


This is a wood tipped Swedish training bullet, 6.5x55 caliber Lapua brass rounds
I pulled the wood, emptied the swede powder, re necked the brass
and reloaded with imr 4895 and hornady 140 grain ballistic tips
3000 rounds


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 25, 2017)

I have some of that practice ammo , but it is loaded with a copper cup .  Looks like a gas check seated backwards .

     Have you shot any of it yet ?  I heard the brass for the practice rounds was the 2nds from the production of " normal " ammo ?

     I had thought of loading some with reduced loads & cast bullets .

Best of luck ,    

Wyr
God bless


----------



## odorf (Sep 25, 2017)

I have been shooting this ammo for 5 years now with no problems what so ever
I have reloaded the brass so far 1 time using Berdan primers
no issues,


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2017)

This winter I plan on setting up my reloading area and trying to learn how to do it. I am sure I will have some questions. I am going to take advantage of living in a place that snows and get some hobbies done.


----------



## odorf (Sep 30, 2017)

Havasu.
Free shipping
this will save you about 30 bucks,  you can send me $20.00   

http://enews.freedommunitions.com/q/0cqJQzoqXV9kkouSyrJvs2RcMW1gfDgkxUN12oueUBVo9S_QnQq09VuYD


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't think you can ship ammo to California any more


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2017)

Chris said:


> I don't think you can ship ammo to California any more



oh oh...time to start reloading,  pull that handle,!!!!!!!!!
I usually can knock out 100 rounds rifle ammo in a hour and a half

when you get ready to start reloding, be on the look out for an old treadmill
to canablise the parts for a wet tumbler
I made mine for around 40 bucks.  store bought will run you 3oo and up
with half the capacity


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2017)

My son just ordered 20k more 9mm ammo. I get 1k, making my supply up to 8k rounds of 9mm and 4k of .40 cal., and 1k of .223 rounds.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 1, 2017)

I have about 5,000 rds of 22 LR and probably 1,000 380 and a 1,000 9 mil.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2017)

I have 12 rounds of .22


----------



## odorf (Oct 2, 2017)

i dont even know, lol  

I do know that I do not like my 50 cal ammo cans, they are heavy as hell when full
I prefer the 30 cal cans


----------



## WyrTwister (Oct 2, 2017)

Chris said:


> This winter I plan on setting up my reloading area and trying to learn how to do it. I am sure I will have some questions. I am going to take advantage of living in a place that snows and get some hobbies done.



     Purchase the Lyman reloading manual and read it cover to cover 2 - 3 times .  If you do not plan to load shot shells , you can skip that section .

Wyr
God bless
Wyr


----------



## odorf (Oct 2, 2017)

WyrTwister said:


> Purchase the Lyman reloading manual and read it cover to cover 2 - 3 times .  If you do not plan to load shot shells , you can skip that section .
> 
> Wyr
> God bless
> Wyr



lyman 49th edition
GOOD Book!!!!!!!!!

I have a digital scale and 2 beam scales
i do not like the digital, my beam scales seem to be way more accurate


----------



## WyrTwister (Oct 15, 2017)

Buy a Lyman loading manual first & read it 2 - 3 times .  Before you buy any thing else .

     With rifles you can often produce more accurate ammo than what you have been buying .

     I am cheap , also .  Almost all the stuff I have bought new is Lee brand .  Used stuff , several brands .

     You will need space to set stuff up .

     Have you been saving empty brass ?

Wyr
God bless


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2017)

I have been saving all the brass from what I have shot.


----------



## odorf (Oct 15, 2017)

what equipment have you gathered up?


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2017)

A bunch of stuff but I don't know exactly yet. I just grab what I see when I get it free or cheap. I need to organize the room I have it all in and I will know for sure.


----------



## odorf (Oct 15, 2017)

You need to step up your game Homie !   

View attachment reload bench.JPG


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2017)

I do. I need to learn to take on less stuff


----------



## odorf (Oct 16, 2017)

50 308s loaded with 150 gr SMK, 45gr 4166, LC brass
View attachment 3531


----------



## havasu (Oct 16, 2017)

Why aren't your cases sitting flat in the container? That concerns me.


----------



## odorf (Oct 16, 2017)

havasu said:


> Why aren't your cases sitting flat in the container? That concerns me.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Oct 16, 2017)

The 9th row there are two brass casings that are not sitting level. I'm just questioning if the brass was flat, or was there donut crumbs in the ammo holder that is making the bullets cockeyed in the case?


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2017)

Those had too much whiskey.


----------



## odorf (Oct 17, 2017)

Chris said:


> Those had too much whiskey.



yep,  those 2 are falling over drunk

guess i will send them down the tube first


----------



## odorf (Oct 17, 2017)

I have not done this but a friend has
buy a led rope, wrap it around your press, it lights up your work area


----------



## odorf (Oct 19, 2017)

Recent discoveries in the field of zombology have experts concerned. According to leading zombologists, few people are aware that the zombie apocalypse will include not only the undead human species but also animal species, among them the zombie buffalo. It's predicted that millions of the hideous beasts will roam the plains once again seeking brains. Zombologists fear most living humans will be undergunned for such an event and recommend at minimum a 45/70 stuffed with a 500 grain spitzer moving at least 1700 FPS. The 340 grain pills are sufficient for zombie cow buffalo or calves or even larger zombie elk, but the experts say there's really no replacement for the 500 when it comes to zombie buffalo. Zombologists also ask that shooters remember that anything sporting a "zombie green" (in accordance with The Zombie Board of Standards) is, according to numerous scientific tests, 27.3% more deadly.
[&#8203;IMG] 

View attachment zombie.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2017)

Good to know, Can you reload me a bunch of .500 S&W?


----------



## odorf (Nov 5, 2017)

Chris said:


> Good to know, Can you reload me a bunch of .500 S&W?



Yes i can, but no I cant.  LOL
I do not have the dies for your caliber
I load
30/06, 308,30/30, 30 carbine, 8mm, 6.5x55mm


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2017)

frodo said:


> Yes i can, but no I cant.  LOL
> I do not have the dies for your caliber
> I load
> 30/06, 308,30/30, 30 carbine, 8mm, 6.5x55mm



Do you have a need for a set of dies? I think I have two sets.


----------



## odorf (Nov 5, 2017)

Chris said:


> Do you have a need for a set of dies? I think I have two sets.



Nah,  I'm good, thanks for the offer
I have doubles of all my dies except the 8mm


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 5, 2017)

Getting a reloading press and a mig welder are what I'm saving my lunch money for. Guess its never to late to learn a new trick or two...


----------



## Rusty (Nov 5, 2017)

How much are reloading dies and a press?


----------



## WyrTwister (Nov 5, 2017)

If you are cheap , like I am , check out leeprecision.com .  If you like spendy , the sky is oamost the limit .

Wyr
God bless


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Getting a reloading press and a mig welder are what I'm saving my lunch money for. Guess its never to late to learn a new trick or two...



Mig is easy. Comes in handy for a lot of things.



Rusty said:


> How much are reloading dies and a press?



I pay about 15 bucks a set at my local auction. No idea on the press.


----------



## odorf (Nov 7, 2017)

Rusty said:


> How much are reloading dies and a press?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/RCBS-Rock-Chucker-Supreme-Master-Single-Stage-Press-Reloading-Kit-09354-9354-Gun/361939814124?epid=530090802&hash=item54454b46ec:g:6AIAAOSw2gxY3BKN


----------



## odorf (Nov 8, 2017)

Rusty said:


> How much are reloading dies and a press?



jump on this Rusty,  freeshipping, 
OPPS,  its gone, try this'n
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-Precision-Reloader-Single-Stage-Press-90045/272536998611?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D48888%26meid%3D74dc649440934b4ea7c7db107ff92401%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D311998291053&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-Reloader-Single-Stage-Reloading-Press-90045-Excellent-Condition/311998291053?hash=item48a48c1c6d:g:msoAAOSwZlZaAlug

here is a list of stuff you will need to start scrounging up
I would buy new dies, FULL LENGTH  not Neck
the rest of this , look for used deals on ebay.
another good place is find a forum you like with like minded folks
they can guide you and give tips when needed
I know of a forum if you are interested
also a good place for deals 

View attachment 1b2ea2321a7843a9b3ed07f820fcc6efe503574e9421f1a338343c1158123fe9.gif


----------

